# Coron Liquid Nitrogen Fertilizer 25-zero-zero



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Coron 25-0-0 is a liquid nitro. Helena Chemical is the company that produces it. I used it on bermuda grass for hay.I used it on Jiggs and Tifton 44 bermuda grass.I still put 0 grade fertilizer in the fall and winter. I split up my o grade fertilizer into 2 applications my o grade fertilizer i use is a 0-15-40 fertilizer. In the spring time i use only coron nitrogen and micro nutrients on my hay fields. Has any one used coron 25-0-0 and if so how did it work or does anyone else have any other suggestions on the o grade fertilizer


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use liquid fertilizer occasionally when conditions are right. I really don't worry about the manufacturer because fertilizer is state regulated in Texas. I assume Louisiana is the same. Helena makes other products I use and like, so I'm not concerned about them myself.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I have used coron on my grass hay but was not happy with results. ENC is a micro package that i am very happy with.


----------

